# Working pop safety



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

For a long time the ability to get a good working safety has been a crap shoot. I have been working recently on a handful of Accucraft valves taking where they packaged them up and modifying them to have a good crisp lift and reset. I am able to get a good 60 psi lift and reset at 50. I can get a 55 reset but it lifts too often and 10psi differential is what is recommended. It also uses a larger bore opening so it will be good for coal fired locos in the dual safety setup. The other difficult part is the valve ends up getting tested between 3-4 times to get the proper adjustment as the change is machining on the lathe to adjust the reset pressure. Takes about 20-30mins per valve. But in the end I have a great working valve.

http://youtu.be/ju5NHVt0v4g


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason 
Will you be making these available for sale? 
thanks, Tim


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,

why are you concerned about a small hysteresis of 5PSi? I have seen real locos with safety valves lifting frequently for less than a second! After all, you don't want to waste steam. I build/adjust my valves to close after a minute pressure drop.
Regards


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Jason, just a couple things. First, I didn't know that these forums were intended for advertising where you could blow your own "valve" so to speak. Where is the moderator?

Secondly, very good replacement safety valves for Accucraft, Aster and others manufacturer's locos have been available for a couple years from Jim Saunders of Wee Bee [317] 931-8392. Jim's been making them for a while and I know first hand that they work well as I have a pair of them on my new Accucraft T-1. I know others who have installed them on other Accucraft locos as well as Asters and others, all with complete satisfaction. In addition, Jim has quite a few other parts available as well. A quick call should get you a parts and price list.

Jim also provides services at reasonable prices too. At Diamondhead he retimed an Argyle Bantam that had been badly damaged and rebuilt as it had been knocked off the track onto a concrete floor. Jim started from scratch without drawings and did it quickly.

Ryan and Charles Bednarick also provide a wide range of services, but I don't know whether they manufacure valves.

New enthusiasts who go into business are good for everyone in the hobby. Maybe we should have a forum where these supporters of the hobby can describe their NEW items, much like the new product sections of most magazines. It would be a great place for them to advertise as well. I would look there every time I visit this site!

Regards,

Will


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have no problem with fresh young enthusiasts letting us know what they have to offer even if for sale! As long as it is not over done and it does not end up being the only thing on this forum. I have learned a lot from you guys on this forum and if folks who are really into the hobby enough to try to make a business of it are banned from talking, then we all loose their wisdom and they loose our help keeping their businesses alive. If they post an informative thread and are happy to share information and answer questions about their products we all win! This is a small enough community that some semi commercial posts are nothing but helpful in my opinion. 

I think Jason is a bit fed up with this forum and I think that is too bad, he has a lot of knowledge to offer and should not be discouraged. 

By the way, I did not read anywhere that these safety valves were being offered for sale, I did read that it took him a long time to make them which hints to me that he was doing it for his own use!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Eric, you may be correct in that they are not for sale, but then Jason is in the live steam business so the presumption is valid.

I do hope he's not fed up with the forum. Regarding "semi commercial" postings, I agree that they are o.k., but wouldn't it be good to see them in one location.

By the way, I ended up with duplicate posts in error. The first never took at my end so I rewrote it - hence the variation from the one you responded to. I tried to send a pm, but you have it turned off. Sorry.

Will


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey, if "Cliff from Accucraft" wrote in to describe the new product and answer questions (even as a commercial plug) I would be thrilled. Gee wouldn't we all learn a lot? I bet even Cliff could learn from the knowledge here. 

I for one only look at THIS forum about live steam and would miss the wisdom in another forum. There are not that many posts as it is. 

I hope I am not giving any offense we are all here for fun after all!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 26 Feb 2013 05:48 AM 
snip....
Jim also provides services at reasonable prices too. At Diamondhead he retimed an Argyle Bantam that had been badly damaged and rebuilt as it had been knocked off the track onto a concrete floor. Jim started from scratch without drawings and did it quickly.
...snip

Regards,

Will


Probably the same guy who knocked my brass accucraft caboose of the table and just placed it back where it was, no note, no nothing, not even a kiss. Significant damage.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Will - Not sure what provoked your soap box rant but it in my eyes seems uncalled for. SO here is mine since you requested. 

All I have posted was that I was never happy with my Accucraft valves and being a person that will take the initiative and the equipment and skills to make it better I did! I have not said here is a new valve for sale, Actually I did not mention anything in any fashion that these are for sale in the first place. All I said was I had a handful of valves that I have been working on. I do own many Accucraft locos that all use a safety valve, have you thought maybe I was taking my time to do something for myself? Charles adds threads like this all the time and I don't see you posting that they need to be removed for one reason or another. 

As to you making my thread an ad for Jim & Ryan, I think is a slap in the face and I'll keep my comment on that and you to myself as I know it would be removed anyway. Neither have a copyright on the market and people are allowed to do as they please up to and including offering things in the hobby whether they both do the same thing or not should someone decide to make an option available. I guess when the new valve from another supplier is released you will have something to say about it too but since its still being worked on by him he has some time. I have never gone to another's thread and said hey I make that too but there are a few dealers/people that do and I think its 100% rude. I am not the type of person to derail some ones thread like others seem to have no problem with it. 

These are the reasons I stopped posting a long time ago of my work and projects as there is more negative responses then good, just another reason I went to largescalecentral and the 78ths lounge where people appreciate posts of others progress of projects whether they are for themselves or someone else, it doesn't matter. Just look at all the posters we lost here on MLS in the last 5 years due to comments like this and peoples attitudes. People that have incredible modeling skills and talent gone and left. Odd to see them now on LSC...


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember some years ago Harry Wade inquiring about interest for a specific boiler. NOT that he had them for sale, or was even going to make any, but was hammered by "contributors" of this site until he said heck with it and no longer posts here. Funny, others were selling or advertising their products at the very same time without anything said. That's when I wrote Shad and said I will no longer be a first class member on this site until issues like this get straightened out and is equal to ALL. In my eyes that never has happened. 

Shame, looks like true contributors who show us how they are making improvements, and not just selling products are getting harassed. I don't understand why.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chooch on 26 Feb 2013 06:59 AM 
I remember some years ago Harry Wade inquiring about interest for a specific boiler. NOT that he had them for sale, or was even going to make any, but was hammered by "contributors" of this site until he said heck with it and no longer posts here. Funny, others were selling or advertising their products at the very same time without anything said. That's when I wrote Shad and said I will no longer be a first class member on this site until issues like this get straightened out and is equal to ALL. In my eyes that never has happened. 

Shame, looks like true contributors who show us how they are making improvements, and not just selling products are getting harassed. I don't understand why. 

I agree, it seems really strange. Will, weren't you reselling Saber locos, here on these very pages about a year ago? 
"The two locomotives will be for sale at special Diamondhead pricing"


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

And was not the loco almost free as there was a refusal to pay Saber or is that a rumor from the mill.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 26 Feb 2013 07:14 AM 
Posted By chooch on 26 Feb 2013 06:59 AM 
I remember some years ago Harry Wade inquiring about interest for a specific boiler. NOT that he had them for sale, or was even going to make any, but was hammered by "contributors" of this site until he said heck with it and no longer posts here. Funny, others were selling or advertising their products at the very same time without anything said. That's when I wrote Shad and said I will no longer be a first class member on this site until issues like this get straightened out and is equal to ALL. In my eyes that never has happened. 

Shame, looks like true contributors who show us how they are making improvements, and not just selling products are getting harassed. I don't understand why. 

I agree, it seems really strange. Will, weren't you reselling Saber locos, here on these very pages about a year ago? 
"The two locomotives will be for sale at special Diamondhead pricing"

In my perspective/IMHO this post was was proper. Speaking of history...as to Shad not attending to rules-Triple R Services was warned by Shad to stop posting "business related" material. So,TRS became a business and sponsors this forum. If you do not know the sponsorship is quite expensive. Jason, as to being "rude" I believe anyone posting on this forum who gets a "free" ticket to promote their business is unethical while TRS pays a toll. As to posts in general with a business connection I believe that all who want to promote the betterment of the hobby should be allowed to do so. Allowance might be via a fee for business related information in posts. Or anyone with business connections could pay a banner ad then have a set limit to business postings. To eliminate business postings does not allow for business news in the hobby. I admit that in the last month there were several business related posts by TRS but that was very few in regards to the overall communication by us in the live steam forums in our effort to contribute related to improving the hobby by knowledge, product or ideas.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles as stated in te previous post these were my own project and I in no no way said these are or were for sale. Once again people just carry on with assumption. Also to tbe sponsor position I havwe been workibg with Shad on how my business end will play a role on mls.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, 
Do you know if ALL Accucraft safety valves are the same design? 
I only have the one Royal Hudson, and when I tried to adjust the valve when brand new, the adjuster 'ring' split in half. 
On closer inspection, I found that the valve is made with a 'base' (the bit that threads into the boiler) and the 'barrel' (the part where the ball, spring and adjuster fit). 
Just curious if yours are made the same way. 
I thought at first that it was a strange way the build them, but then realised that it is actually very clever and logical. 
I should add that Cliff immediately replaced the faulty valve. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 26 Feb 2013 08:29 AM 
Charles as stated in te previous post these were my own project and I in no no way said these are or were for sale. Once again people just carry on with assumption. Also to tbe sponsor position I havwe been workibg with Shad on how my business end will play a role on mls. Jason
Understood as per my response, Supporting MLS and the hobby as a business is your decision to which anyone should do in promotion of their offerings for sale. Making inflammatory remarks or related inferences is not a good approach for anyone who wishes to promote a business. You will note that during the entire time that you have introduced your business with numerous promotions, I have not posted on MLS any response nor negative comment to your promotion of it. I did not come to this posting stating that it was business related. I would respectively request that you consider "if you cannot say anything good about someone/something then do not say it (or imply it) regards to myself, Ryan or TRS. on MLS.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

All, having worked in a different branch of the hobby industry, my heart goes out to Jason. I saw no commercial content except a hobbyist (who also has a business) describing what he did. Even then, I to like news of new stuff. I am not opposed to limited mentions. i was very much persecuted in the airplane forums as I was an extremely active builder designer even outside my professional capacity. Many of my personal projects went on to become product based upon request of the posts I made. Please note that I am now posting, participating in the live steam game as a resultant. Lets not drive Jason (who was described to me by Larry Herehet as a "great guy"), out of the forums. Charles, your sponsorship is greatly appreciated and your service (via your son in my case) is exceptional! I utilised your business do to your sponsorship and is the only way to thank you for making such forums possible. Lets lighten up folks. This is supposed to be fun. Frankly, I have been more annoyed but many more blatant things than this. Fun, men with toys 
Love and kisses to all 
Dave


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Jason, I don't know what it is about MLS, but there seems to be a lot of angry, anal and short sighted people on here. People that don't want 'standards' and people that run around calling the NMRA the enemaray and now people that are apparently afraid someone might make a little money at MLS expense. I quit paying MLS long ago because of these people.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I support Jayson, Charles and for that matter, Cliff, running small businesses in a hobby they enjoy! Any of us can and probably have made more money in other businesses than can be made in this hobby especially as narrowly defined as live steam models running on gauge one track. making a living or even a part of a living on something you love is unusual and difficult. I suspect most small outfits in "the business" are happy just to make enough to support their personal interests in the hobby and stay in business. You know that ANYONE in this business is in it because they enjoy it not just to make money, so we should treat all comers as friends! Fighting with them just because they are "commercial" is silly.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet even Cliff could learn from the knowledge here. 
I am pretty sure Cliff lurks and keeps tabs on what we write about him and the company. But I suspect he feels there is no upside to posting here - look at what this thread has become.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 26 Feb 2013 07:42 AM 


"In my perspective/IMHO this post was was proper. Speaking of history...as to Shad not attending to rules-Triple R Services was warned by Shad to stop posting "business related" material. So,TRS became a business and sponsors this forum. If you do not know the sponsorship is quite expensive. Jason, as to being "rude" I believe anyone posting on this forum who gets a "free" ticket to promote their business is unethical while TRS pays a toll. As to posts in general with a business connection I believe that all who want to promote the betterment of the hobby should be allowed to do so. Allowance might be via a fee for business related information in posts. Or anyone with business connections could pay a banner ad then have a set limit to business postings. To eliminate business postings does not allow for business news in the hobby. I admit that in the last month there were several business related posts by TRS but that was very few in regards to the overall communication by us in the live steam forums in our effort to contribute related to improving the hobby by knowledge, product or ideas. "


Charles & Ryan;
I think the posts below demonstrate what you're trying to say. I don't want to misrepresent anything; these are not all of your posts over the last seven months on this topic only a random sampling. Obviously these are out of context but I think they stand on their own on this topic.


Jason;
Thanks for the tech tips for improving pop-off valves. Now I can take a swing at fixing mine.




_Posted By Charles on 31 Aug 2012 05:09 PM _


Posted By bille1906 on 29 Aug 2012 06:04 PM 
Yes Eric, except that these were already this width and that is why I didn't have to block the holes on the side. 
I'm hoping I have enough burner surface to drive four cylinders but I think I will be ok as the boiler heating surface is more than double what it was with the two poker burners and 3/4 ID flues. 
Ruby jets vary in size but they are around .010. By the way, the burner with the big holes worked better with a .0135 jet
Bill
_
_
_Definitely on the right track with the utilization of ceramic burners. We are offering a conversion using such a setup with the boilers we are doing. Our first one forth coming will be fitted onto the AC-9 (with option to coal fire). We will be comparing notes with you. A separate thread on this will be worth the time to allow all of us to reference it easily._
_Thanks for sharing_




_Posted By Charles on 22 Oct 2012 05:10 AM _
_We currently have 3 boilers in stock: Aster K4, Mike and Hudson. We sold out on our first run of Accucraft Mogul boilers. We will be doing another allotment of boilers in the new year which will included the Accucraft T-1, Aster Berkshire, PRR M1A, and Mogul. _

_ Most recent work log _
_(yes, Art as you can see the K4 engine is almost done....tender, pipework and testing next)_

_Our shop work in action_





_Posted By Charles on 03 Oct 2012 04:53 AM_

Posted By RP3 on 02 Oct 2012 08:49 PM 
Just to give you a rough idea, Shawe has been doing coal-fired conversions on 1/32 Aster Mikados and I think those have run somewhere around $3K and take some time. Torry Kruztke did a series of beautiful 1:20.3 K-27 conversions for about the same amount but that was several years ago. For a K-36 coal conversion today, I wouldn't be surprised to see the cost exceed $5K-$6K for a one-off custom job and that's just a really rough estimate. 

Talk to Charles at TRS and maybe he will be able to give you a better idea. Do be aware that they have backlog of work and regular day jobs that could stretch your project for some time. It even took several years for Torry to finish the K-27s but they were worth the wait. A one-off won't take as long as a series of K-27s but all the development costs are included in the cost of your one loco so be prepared for a serious expenditure. 

One final thought. It has been mentioned that Accucraft might do a coal-fired K-36. If that's your heart's desire, cash deposits from you and 15-20 of your closest friends might be enough to tempt them to put it in their production schedule. 

Good luck, 
Ross Schlabach
_
_
_Ross_
_ As you indicated and per our website: Our hard-working staff will complete your order as soon as possible, but not sooner than possible! Due to the volume of requests; In order to be efficient in our efforts to do a proper job in a timely manner it is necessary to schedule accordingly (project can range up to 18 months to get onto the workshop bench). A deposit (not required) would guarantee a spot on our work schedule. _
_NOTICE: The TRS shop schedule is now taking reservations on future work starting in January 2013. Please contact us if you wish to be placed on the work board. _
_Please keep in mind that our shop is our other job!!_
_Presently we are working on 6 coal fired conversion (2 moguls, 2 Aster Mikes, 2 Aster K4's) plus the J611 and develop process for Berkshire and T1. Keep in mind that most projects involve more than just a boiler: fittings/bushing, boiler, axle pump, tender work, blower, manifold, superheater, lines, throttle, sight glass, etc. for the cost (some parts can be reused depending on the model). _




_Posted By Charles on 17 Aug 2012 03:39 PM _

_Nearing completion of 9 boilers (3 K4, 3 Hudsons, 3 Mikado) that will be in stock for September...coal, alcohol or ceramic burner (gas). On drawing board for next round: Aster Berk (coal) and T1 (coal)_

_Link to photos of the process for boiler making:_

_TRS Boilers by Justin_




_Posted By Charles on 18 Aug 2012 06:47 AM _

Posted By Police1987 on 18 Aug 2012 06:32 AM 
How much are they. And what is the average time it takes to make one?

_Pricing depends on: _

_There are options1) Boiler purchase only 2) Drop in boiler with directions on how to install (along with other things you would have to do to accommodate the boiler e.g. tender changes,etc3) TRS installation of boiler. Finally, choose either gas, alcohol or coal fired._

_BTW- Anyone interest needs to contact us through the TRS website (sponsor banner link) we do not publicly discuss cost due to options and individual needs. _

_Time...depends on skill and complexity_

_Steve_
_The fireboxes are the same for each engine just modified for the fuel delivery_




_Posted By Charles on 06 Dec 2012 10:23 AM _
_We have been and are currently very busy make the live steam hobby a viable activity to engage in. We are updating our shop log on Flickr through dedicated sets of our work. Still a work in progress but what is listed will give a good perspective of what we do for our customers_

_ TRS Shop logs_

_We are accepting new slots on the shop board after the first of the new year. BTW- still available 3 coal fired boilers (Aster K4, Hudson, Mikado) contact us about a Xmas special_




Posted By ShadsTrains on 27 Mar 2012 10:20 PM



Please help me welcome our new forum sponsor.. Triple R Services, run by forum regular Charles Bednarik. 
Thanks for your support Charles!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 26 Feb 2013 09:00 AM 
Jason, 
Do you know if ALL Accucraft safety valves are the same design? 
I only have the one Royal Hudson, and when I tried to adjust the valve when brand new, the adjuster 'ring' split in half. 
On closer inspection, I found that the valve is made with a 'base' (the bit that threads into the boiler) and the 'barrel' (the part where the ball, spring and adjuster fit). 
Just curious if yours are made the same way. 
I thought at first that it was a strange way the build them, but then realised that it is actually very clever and logical. 
I should add that Cliff immediately replaced the faulty valve. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

David, I think the Hudson has a smaller compact valve. Charles or Ryan would know as I have not taken one off of it. Though those 1:32 locos do have a shorter stubby valve and do look different then these. These are the ones that you might get on most of the UK locos along with select American ones. It is also the valve that is sold as an upgrade from Accucraft for 26.00 when they are available.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for the overwhelming support via personal emails. We need to stick together and play trains after all this is a hobby. We all know that there will always people that cry wolf, but eventually they just fade away.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny we have not heard from the person who started this mess. What a great way to loose people in this great hobey. I support Jay and everyone else in this hobey 110%. Jay is always willing to help others and share what he has done. If someone wants to advertise I dont care as long as they are willing to be active in the forums and help. 
Ill never forget a post I made a year ago, concerning a make over on my Forney. I explained what I did and had a photo. One of the commets was "what did you do to it" Really, was that called for. Im new at this and the makeover in my eyes was an improvment. If you dont like what you read or see then dont comment. People need to get there noses out of the air and come back down into reality. 
This is suppose to be fun.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

And I had hoped this thread would be a discussion about pop valves







.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 27 Feb 2013 11:06 AM 
And I had hoped this thread would be a discussion about pop valves







. 



Well I hoped it would be about pop valve but apparently Will decided to throw some sand in the motors. Seems as he went into hiding so maybe best to make a new thread and bury this crap in the darkness like the old files.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 

I am really interested to hear what you did to modify the safety to make it behave more predictably. There are lots of variables that impact performance of our live steam models and it has always seemed to me erratic safeties should be a relatively easy thing to fix but I've never succeeded in doing so. 

And, by the way, I can't understand the fuss about who is or isn't selling stuff in this forum. This is a small group and I for one am very interested in anyone who brings new offers/ideas to the table. 

Robert


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

My experience with safety valves leads me to believe that the main problem is the spring. 
Some springs just seem to give up over a period of time and what was once a nice crisp blow, becomes a 'stuck open leak'. 
Of course, water used will also cause problems within the valve passage ways. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

From my racing days, silicon chrome wire springs would last close to a full season instead of only one race the normal springs would last. If you could find the correct size spring made out of silicon chrome it may help.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I build my safety valves based on Dave Watkin's design:

http://www.davewatkins.pwp.blueyond...sheet6.pdf

I like the 2 part body, which allows modification of the ball chamber and the exhaust independently. In our (Dennis, Bill, me) experience it is easy to make the valve pop open, but not so easy to make it shut with a pop. We found, that decreasing the exhaust openings helps a lot to make the valve shut quickly. Of course, the opening must still be large enough to prevent the boiler pressure from going up. As I mentioned earlier, I am not afraid of short frequent blasts. I have seen locos on the Harzquerbahn in Germany where the safeties lift for


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Harris explains briefly that a pop safety has a two-stage lift, which I believe is determined by the profile of the counter-bored seat that the ball sits in. His explanation does not really explain why it would shut with a pop. I suspect that Bernoulli's principal governs that, and its effect will aso be dependent on the profile of the counter-bored ball seat, plus spring force plus back pressure from the exhaust openings. The relatively tiny sizes of our pop valves makes it very difficult to fine-tune the ball seat dimensions, and adjusting the back pressure and spring tension could be just easier. I think Kozo writes in detail about adjusting pop valve back pressure. 

Steve


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, what I am doing is enlarging the orifice of the valve for a new seat along with machining the pocket. Before any machining is done it needs to be tested after the new ball seat and orifice are done along with a new precision ground ball. Then once you have a base line for the reset pressure you can adjust the pocket to get the reset to be whatever you want. I just don't like the farting safeties. It takes a couple tries each time as no 2 have been the same baseline.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course, we shouldn't be hearing farting safeties blowing anyway on a well tuned loco. 
We 'should' be able to make just the right amount of heat to boil water and make pressure up to the point, but not over, where the safety blows. 
As soon as the safety blows, we are wasting water. 
Nice theory!!!!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can run my K28 hard and not pop the safety. It stays right at 60 or just above, if I let off the throttle it hits hard at 65 or 70 I forget where its set. Its also a 5-7psi reset. Its a farter though.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay, the first pop safety I made started as a stock Roundhouse safety. I did similarly to what you describe. I bored a new seat and pocket, and then tested it under steam. Then back on the lathe for another light cut, and back onto the boiler, etc. I really didn't know what I was doing but eventually got a decent pop valve with about a 5 psi drop each time it blew. Its weakness was sometimes failing to shut soon enough. Also it had a voice, and not the sound of a pistol crack either. (Sound used to be called a "Bronx cheer" or "raspberry".) The second pop safety I made attempted to imitate the dimensions of first one, and it worked okay the first time! I didn't try to improve it. 

Steve


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I'm ready to see some drawings.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, No drawings just stuffed in my head. Cant really just use drawings anyway as each are different. Also need a indicator or DRO on the tailstock. You are machining blind into a hole


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

The link I posted earlier has a detailed drawing. The design is an excellent starting point. The pocket is machined with a boring tool; no DRO on the tailstock needed. As I mentioned, making it close with a pop needs fiddling with the pocket height/spring and especially the exhaust opening. For test purposes I drill a fairly large hole into the body and use a sleeve to partially cover it. Once I have found the correct size, I machine a new body, which is a simple part. This is the beauty of the 2 part design.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://users.tpg.com.au/agnet/microdro.html


i ordered 2 on e-bay $ 21.00 Works like a charm!

Manfred


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys lets stop nitty picking and get back into talking about the real subject which interests us all: Improving safety valves. My T1 has safety valves that make a horendous burbling noise it sounds like the ball bearing is free to wander all around the valve chamber when it is blowing off. I took one appart and found that the piston which applies the springs force over the ball had a surprisingly small and shallow recess, thus not centering the valve ball over the seat properly. It only takes minutes to chuck it in the lathe and drill carefully a slightly deeper recess which should keep the ball from wandering all over the valve chamber. (in the center) I would be very interested in someone who can explain how he adjusts the valves to shut after only a ten PSI drop. It seems easy to adjust the release pressure but I sure don't know how to adjust the shut down pressure.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry when I wrote the post I was still on page one of this thread, I hadn't seen that we were back into the real topic.


----------

